# Antique Side by Side 16 Guage



## WalleyeWhacker (Jun 18, 2008)

I've aquired this side by side and I'm trying to get a value on it but nobody has ever heard of the name written on this gun. On the bottom of the receiver the name "H. Vincent" is etched in the metal and on the top the words "Hercule Plume" are etched in. Can anybody help me here???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried doing some web searches and was not coming up with much on this and what little I found was all in French. There were a couple of pictures of items being sold but I believe they were 12 gages. Here was the picture of the one.








Here is a link to a forum where it appears that someone may have been asking for information on a 16 gage. I took a half a year of French more than 30 years ago in school and retained very little to this point so interpretation I will leave up to someone else.
http://www.chassepassion.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12605&view=previous


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cant find it in the blue book


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

U cant try gunbroker.com for a rough estimate. Or take to gander mountain. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a rough translation of the conversation on that French gun forum... Thanks to Google Translator!! LOL

Hercules Pen. Hi the specialists! I just made the acquistion of a 16 gauge pen mark Hercules, can you tell me a little more if you have any information about this brand, thank you to all.

Hello, steel "Hercules" hammered fitted to the hot-bunk "Falcore" Manufrance home, I remember your gun should look. from memory I think it's a becassier St Etienne with guns quality of the many craftsmen who could be Debreuil or another.

Goonif Hi! thank you for your clarification, I did not at hand, but I can I give you details and details.

You're right, Goonif. It seems that the ideal of Manufrance was also equipped with cannons Hercules. As for the ppelleation Hercule Plume ", it is likely reference to the type of band connection between the guns, even a partial absence of the band to gain a little weight. Is this not the case, Soleilhac?

hi, ca is not a type Darne guns have fixed your gun?
I confirm the words of Gery, the ideal Manufrance (Rifle luxury of the great arms factory) was equipped with steel guns Hercules 2,3,4,5 palms along the finesse of elaboration of its steel, ensuring high performance ballistic these rifles.


----------



## WalleyeWhacker (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys! I still don't have enough info to make a well informed decision on selling price, but I'm further ahead thanks to you all.


----------

